# 4-15" powerbass subs



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

i recently aquired 4 15" power bass subs.
help me design an enclosure for my mk4 gti
i doubt i'll use all 4 of the subs but it would be cool to see what peopel can design for me









_Modified by mrhappiepants at 9:29 AM 3-15-2007_


_Modified by mrhappiepants at 10:05 PM 3-25-2007_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: 4-15" powerbass subs (mrhappiepants)*

what are the T/S specs, and how much power do you have?


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

the amp would be a 1200watt mono block. but the subs only call for 300 rms and 400 max. i can get the p/n when i get home if needed


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 4-15" powerbass subs (mrhappiepants)*

Why 4 when one could potentially take up your entire hatch space?
But I see an isobaric 4th or 6th or 8th order possibly.... and using the extra woofers to cut down enclosure size.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

english please?
one of my buddies had them for sale. so i got them all. and i dont plan on using all four liek i said. and i also don't mind losing my entire hatch space. 


_Modified by mrhappiepants at 4:50 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

A very large bandpass subwoofer box. Isobaric refers to mounting two woofers right on top of each other. The reason to do this is it cuts enclosure size down a lot. What model PB are they?


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

i can check it out later tonight but i'm at work now. how about a picture of what you mean. i would really only like to use 1 or 2. but since i've got four if i can find a nice enough enclosure to make then i'd use all four. my current setup takes up my whole trunk and is fiberglass but its only 2 10" subs


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

when you get the specs on the woofers, im sure we could design _something_ that will blow your trunk off.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

PB-B1564v.2


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: 4-15" powerbass subs (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_Why 4 when one could potentially take up your entire hatch space?
But I see an isobaric 4th or 6th or 8th order possibly.... and using the extra woofers to cut down enclosure size.

I helped install a system in a Civic YEARS ago (around 1991) that had four 10" subs in an isobaric 8th order configuration. The box was TINY but that thing shook buildings a block away. I couldn't sit in it long.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

from what i heard these boxes are near impossible to build because they have to be dead ass on exact specifications


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

The building and design needs to be very accurate, yes. But it isn't hard as long as you're competant with a table saw.
edit: do you have the manual for the woofers? I'm not finding anything online.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 2:12 AM 3-10-2007_


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

nope


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

gross vw internal 1.9 cu.ft
f3 46hz
poly fill 12oz
pe 300 watts
acceptable volumes 1.5-2.8 cu.ft
http://www.ryves.cz/user_files...y.pdf


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

those don't help at all


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: 4-15" powerbass subs (mrhappiepants)*

damn, what do you want from me


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 4-15" powerbass subs (mrhappiepants)*

Give 'em a call and ask for the t/s specs for the model you have. That's what we need to design a proper enclosure.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

just for my knowledge what does t/s stand for


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

thiele small parameters
Thiele and Small were two Australian scientists/engineers who came up with the measuring system. Measurements include surface area, piston displacement, electrical compliance, suspension compliance, free air-resonance, motor strength, moving mass, resistance and inductance of the coil, mechanical excursion limits based on coil length, gap height, etc, and some other parameters.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

fs 22 cycles
tts .56 
vas 273.6 liters


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

Your box is going to be 3.5 cubes tuned to 32 hz using two of the woofers.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

ok i dont know what that means. but lets design a box...


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

i want somethign thats goign to sound really crisp. thats why i like the sealed boxes. but throw out some suggestions pat i've seen your threads about building custom boxes so i know you've got the programs to design perfect boxes


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

This isn't one of my designs but what you'd be looking for:
http://img30.imageshack.us/my....q.png
If you'd like me to build it, or design a better-fitting one and build it


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

honestly i like building this stuff. i find it very rewarding. i'd like to build it myself i just want your help designing/tuning it. i need your professional input on what kind of setup to do, what sounds best, everything


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

this was my first attempt at building a fiberglass box, but there is no calculations or science behind this box. its just a random size only built to fit in my trunk nothign about volume or T/S was taking into consideration when building this. but i want to build somethign with those 15's that is incredible looking AND sounding. the current setup lacks in alot of areas and i want somethign that is professionally tuned to the correct output


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: 4-15" powerbass subs (mrhappiepants)*

bump


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 4-15" powerbass subs (mrhappiepants)*

12 inches high
39 inches wide
19 inches deep
3/4 inch mdf
two 4" pvc ports 16 inches in length
Use two subs, inverse mounted on the top of the box, ports on the back of the box (facing the hatch door)
If you don't want to inverse mount the subs, make the box 13" high.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

inverse is showing the actual magnet correct? if you could draw a picture maybe using one of your programs or a screen shot that would be cool. now i want the box to fit snug in the hatch of my car. are those specs not only the correct needed specs for perfect output from the sub. but will those make the box fit snug


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

yes, inverse has the magnet sticking out of the box.
If you carpet the box, it will fit snug and not move. Even if you don't carpet it, it shouldn't move. It's the perfect width of the box. With the drivers inverted, it should be pretty close to the exact height of the hatch area. Depth wise, it's about half. It's not wedge shaped so it won't fit perfectly against the seats, though.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

so what if i basically put the box on its side. so that it took up the whole depth of the hatch but wasn't as tall. as to obstruct my vision in the rear view


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

the height from the floor to the parcel cover is 19.5 inches..... it would completely fit inside the "trunk"


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

what the hell is a parcel cover


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

also what other options to do think woudl soudn the best. what would you do in this situation. sealed ported.... or shoudl i go for the isobaric 4th or 6th or 8th order. what will sound the best, i've only ever had sealed boxes because i like when the music in the car is complete. i want a very full system, not just bass


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

calm down here.... heh
The parcel cover is the (black in my car) cloth cover that lifts with the hatch door. It goes behind the seats and hides what's in your hatch from people looking in your back window.
Build the box I gave you plans for. It's the most space/cost effective using those subs you have.
Also, a substage doesn't make a complete "system". From the t/s specs you gave me, that's the most ideal enclosure I could come up with. I really need a detailed lists of TS specs to do any more.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

when i called i asked for ts specs. tahts what they told me, he asked if i wanted anythign else and i said i just need any info i'd need to build the proper sized enclosure


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

Yeah definitely call and ask for a full list of t/s specs. There should be a dozen or more other specs he can give you. What he gave you are the BARE minimum specs.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

ok, i'll give them another call today and report back to you. once we do that we can go from there i guess. i want to make this a little custom as well, i like making the fiberglass boxes. so maybe i can incorporate that into this somehow. throw out some ideas on that as well


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

ok so i called and asked for DETAILED TS specs and this what they gave me
FS 22 cycles
TTS .56
VAS 273.6 liters
QMS 11
Qes .59
SPLO 90
XMAX 1 WAY 7 mm
they said that is all they have on this sub.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

4th order bandpass
3 cubes rear 
2.25 cubes front
tune to 75hz


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

haha you and your technical terminology, i told you before, just tell me how big to make it hahaha. 4th order bandpass is goign to blow my hatch off isn't it


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

No. My two little eights will be almost as loud as your two 15s. But meh... I gave you the sizes AND dimensions for a ported box....


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

so what are you thinking on this setup. the ported one you originally gave me or the 4th order? keep in mind i currently have stock speakers, but in the future would like to upgrade


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

The ported one will be a lot easier for you to build and probably look a lot nicer once installed. Plus you already have all the dimensions for it.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

what will the sound difference be with mounting the subs inverted


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

none


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

haha just looks cool?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

yep


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

so i guess i'm goign to go with the first box plans that you gave me. the ports are goign to face the back of the car. but how do you get the pipe to stay stuck in there. i've only ever made sealed boxes


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

Home depot/Walmart has silicone sealant. It's clear, sometimes called aquarium sealant. If it requires a calking gun, it's the wrong stuff.
To make the wholes, use a router and circle jig. Don't just use a jigsaw.
The first plan will definitely be the better plan.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

everytime i've built a box i've alwyas wanted to get a circle jig but i never have. so ill i've got is a compass and a jig saw


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

You may run into problems getting the port to seal properly.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

where is cranbery twp compared to harrisburg/lebanon


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

i wonder if i can get a hole saw that big


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...60547
It would need to be 4 1/4" thick, I do believe. 1/8th in wall pvc... yeah.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

that's a kick in the pants


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

not so happy now, are they


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

i want chicken i want liver meow mix meow mix please deliver


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: 4-15" powerbass subs (mrhappiepants)*

buy 2 of these for cheap


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

my next question. i've seen some nice simple installs made of MDF. and on the front of it to clean things up a trim piece.... how do you get that to stay there without screwing it into the actual box?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

velcro


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

oh the wonders of velcro... what is it NOT capable of


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

4cuft sealed isobarik. tuned to 42hz, should be able to handle all the power you want, but with the limited specs windisd wont give me expected excursion


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrhappiepants* »_oh the wonders of velcro... what is it NOT capable of

How would you know?


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

so again i ask... which should i do? the specs pat gave me to build.... or that isobaric one?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

That depends on exactly how accurate you can be.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

well.... if i have exact specs of the box... like size and everything. i could make it pretty damn accurate


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

do it


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

gave ya' plans. We're waiting for you to do it.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

haha, for sure dude, i'm goign to do it. i jsut gotta wait till i get paid. i spend too much money and dont save enough. i'm trying to think of some cool ways to put my own personal spin on the mdf box using fiberglass. or somethign so its not just a plain box


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrhappiepants* »_haha, for sure dude, i'm goign to do it. i jsut gotta wait till i get paid. i spend too much money and dont save enough. i'm trying to think of some cool ways to put my own personal spin on the mdf box using fiberglass. or somethign so its not just a plain box
Why don't ya just ask pwnt by pat to give ya a donation? He gave ya everything else ya could possibly need to build this enclosure.............Do some legwork damnit.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

good call... pat how about you a donation


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

sorry


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Personally, I would give him Dim's on a sealed enclosure. Cause I would suspect that the outcome would be bad when he hammers it below it's tuned frequency.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

hey thanks


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

38" wide, 7" deep, 15" high (external)
use all 4 woofers in an isobaric configuration
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isobaric_speakers


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

i may be retarded for asking, but whats the best way to piece together the box for the strongest construction.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

wood glue and screws/air-nails/clamps/biscuits


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

no no no..... 
the way the pieces of the box are put together. its hard to explainw/o a picture diagram for reference. but work with me here. there will be 6 total pieces of wood to build this box. there are quite a few ways of putting the box together. if i do the back front top and bottom first there are a few ways. each corner overlapping. or putt the front and back ON the bottom piece with the top piece on top. (if you think about that, there is a differnence). also the sides. make them perfect size to fit in the alredy made square, or on the outside of the existing square?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

it doesn't matter as long as the external dimensions are what I gave you.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

i usually make a square tube, and then put end caps on. make one side of the square go over the next, so each face has screws in it in the end.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

sounds good.


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

hmmm two 15's for sale ehh?What would they sell for?
Shipped to 98203


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

should i make 2 seperate chambers for the subs. or one massive chamber? what are the cons and pro of each.
if i want to wrap this with any carpet or vinyl or anything. how do you go about getting right up to the pvc ports? would it hurt if i just covered the ports with carpet like they weren't there... would it still sound good
when i put the box in the car. should i aim the ports towards the hatch or the rear seat. 
if the ports are facing the hatch, will the amp over heat if its between the back of the box and the seats. and... the ports are awfully long... should i use something to support the back end? and do you jsut silicone the pipe in there?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

one chamber - uses less wood and makes the box a little smaller
do the carpet/vinyl right over top of the ports then just cut the inside out with a razor blade. don't leave the ports covered or else you'll defeat the purpose of having them.
subs up toward the sky port to the hatch opening - just like the description I gave you.
the ports aren't long. silicone will support them just fine as long as you use a router to cut the holes nice and tight.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

ok this should be my last question. the ports are 16" long.would it hurt if i stuck the port like 3/4 of an inch outside of the box. and then i cut an extra ring out of mdf for more support for the port and just a little flare so its not just flat... would that hurt the frequency/tuning? or as long as its 16 inches it doesn't matter where or how its mounted


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

leave the port completely in the box. If you HAVE to, put the support ring inside the box.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

tahts a good idea


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

you skipped thsi question too... 
if the ports are facing the hatch, will the amp over heat if its between the back of the box and the seats.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

Why would it matter what way the ports are facing?


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

it was just copied from waht i said earlier...
my question is will the amp overhead if its sandwiched between the seats and the back of the box


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

most likely no.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

haha most likely... you sound real sure about that....
anyway.... you shoudl be proud to know that i started building the box yesterday. got it all together and everyting... just need to put some silicone in it, and the wrap it all up. i think im goign to go with some vinyl or something


_Modified by mrhappiepants at 11:59 AM 3-26-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

cool. post pictures

whether it will overheat or not depends on what impedance the amp is wired too, how efficient it is, how much power it is outputting and what kind of circulation / amount of airspace around the amp there is.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

FYI, If you use a router or maybe a sanding drum to flar the inside of the ports, It can help reduce port noise.


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

update:
box is completely together
bought vinyl
waiting for caulk to dry so i can give it a final sanding and cover it with the vinyl.
Non_affiliated... could you explain


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

easiest/most pro way, http://www.madisound.com/cgi-b...d=886


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

ohhhhh ok
i was actually thinking about that last night, but i didnt realize they made things like that. cool thanks


----------

